# Help!!

## d0x012

I lost my datas  :Sad:  I was the noob who hasn't been backing up for the past week.. gr8.

Anyway, I had a drive loose and accidentally hit the sata cable and it unplugged.

When I plug in the sata cable while the sys is running, the drive spins up for a whiel and then stops spinning. If i unplug/replug teh drive spins up, and I get the following in dmesg. Please help, unable to detect the drive at all now. Really can't afford to lose the past 2 weeks of work.. even if I can only somehow pull the data off onto another drive..

tks.

[  120.440133] ata6.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x5)

[  120.440141] ata6: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

[  130.488111] ata6: softreset failed (device not ready)

[  140.536108] ata6: softreset failed (device not ready)

[  151.094111] ata6: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

[  164.048121] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

[  164.048133] ata6: illegal qc_active transition (00000000->00000001)

.

(12:06:06) d0x012: [  181.837608] ata6: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x40d0002 action 0xe frozen

[  181.837616] ata6: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed

[  181.837626] ata6: SError: { RecovComm PHYRdyChg CommWake 10B8B DevExch }

[  181.837643] ata6: hard resetting link

(12:06:44) d0x012: [  398.923051] ata6: softreset failed (device not ready)

[  398.923063] ata6: hard resetting link

[  409.484106] ata6: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)

[  429.426115] ata6: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[  429.437105] ata6: EH complete

[  646.333140] exe (19446): /proc/19446/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/19446/oom_score_adj instead.

[ 5270.490127] ata6: irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed

[ 5270.490137] ata6: SError: { Persist PHYRdyChg 10B8B }

[ 5270.490153] ata6: hard resetting link

[ 5271.213098] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[ 5271.224088] ata6: EH complete

[ 5281.213220] ata6: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4080000 action 0xe frozen

[ 5281.213229] ata6: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed

[ 5281.213237] ata6: SError: { 10B8B DevExch }

[ 5281.213252] ata6: hard resetting link

[ 5291.220084] ata6: softreset failed (device not ready)

[ 5291.220094] ata6: hard resetting link

----------

## NeddySeagoon

d0x012,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Not all SATA chip sets support hot plug properly.  Unless you know yours does, don't try to use it.

What happens when you boot the machine with the drive connected before power up?

Do you get /dev entries for the drive and its partitions ?

----------

## d0x012

When I boot the machine with the HD before powerup I get "Master error 4" or som ething like that.  No /dev entries. I get /dev/sda and /dev/sdb but they are my usb drives that are plugged in.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

d0x012,

I need to know the exact error messages and what drives you have connected using what interfaces.

If you don't get any /dev entries for the drive, thats bad as no Linux software tools cann comunicate with the drive at all.

Sight of youe dmesg output after booting with the drive connected might be useful 

```
emerge wgetpaste

dmesg | wgetpaste
```

ans tell the URL you get back

----------

